# with this/that



## Setwale_Charm

What is the correct merged form for the pronouns "az"/"ez" in the commitative case "with": azzal/ezzel? or does it merge into avval/evvel?

Köszönöm!!


----------



## cajzl

Probably ezzel/azzal.

But see this http://index.hu/kultur/korrektor/avval/ (the first 3 sentences are easy).


----------



## Setwale_Charm

Thank you very much, cajzl.


----------



## tenkaoi

It is discussed among the spelling rules and both are correct as the "z" of ez/az and the "v" of -val/-vel can both assimilate


----------



## heaa

I guess we tend to use ezzel/azzal more frequently than evvel/avval.


----------



## tenkaoi

yes and it sounds way much better


----------

